# ICS blue hex code?



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Real quick does anyone know the hex value for the ICS blue?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blumpkinblake (Jun 30, 2011)

33b5e5. A Google search will show this very quickly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha. Thanks. I actually did search for it and it came right up. Got the same Gayle you gave me. Thanks.

Mods, feel free to close thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

